# #19 - Sacramento on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Kings fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #19 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Kings are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Kings fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #19 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Kings are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If you have a good pick for the Kings, please vote.

If you are a Kings fan, please vote in the Kings Forum.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Sergio Rodriguez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Maurice Ager.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Not sure who to go with between Sergio Rodriguez or Farmer.......hmmmmm.

Lets go with *Sergio Rodriguez*.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

oleksey pecherov (6-10) could be a good fit for you guys, he may need a few years in europe to bulk up and be a better back to the basket player but he already has a decent inside/outside game can knock down the trey and is also very aggressive ala Ron Artest


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## Spence842000 (Jun 19, 2006)

segio


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Josh Boone


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jordan Farmar


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Ser-Rod


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ya'll should pick Serigio, Bibby will be a free agent and you never know what could happed, he might get in a fight with one of your players and demand a traded, it's good to have some insurence, and plus he's a magician with the ball, just like the old white chocalate.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

^ Wtf?


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Sergio


----------

